# Teaching a puppy to Stack



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I have never done this before but would love to try with my new aussie pup. I love the look of show dogs stacked. I don't plan on competing in Conformation or anything I just want to teach my pup to do this. I do however hope to be able to get into agility and herding. Maybe even search and rescue and or therapy if he has a good enough temperment. Any advice or tips on how to teach a puppy to stack? Thank.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

1st just a stand then a stack where you can move feet etc to get the best out of your dog. Some show people will jump on and go further.


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

It's hard to explain without pictures, but I'll try. And either go buy a cheap show collar and lead, or use a shoestring looped around their neck. 

Ok so you're going to have to stand on the right side of the dog. You use your left hand mainly. Tighten up the collar at the top of her neck. Pick up the left leg from the top and place under her. You want the shoulder to sort of go down to the foot. Give a stay command if known. Next do the same to her right leg, but with your right hand. You have to switch lead holding hands. Switch back. Then go down her back and position her back left leg so her hock is parallel to the ground. Do the same with her back right leg. 

After awhile you want to teach that as stand or stack on command. 

That's kind of the basic of it. Baiting would be the next thing to explain which is what really sets up the dog to look good. 

Like I said its really hard to explain it in words. You really need to see someone do it. You could look up a video on YouTube or go to a handling class if really intersted.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm not there with my pup yet (I will be competing in comformation with him, though I've never done it before) but I really like Sue Ailsby's methods: http://www.sue-eh.ca/page24/page40/

The website doesn't have working images, but the PDF format does. She also has an article on gaiting.


----------



## shadowwolf (Oct 29, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3QXaKBHqYM

This video should help a lot. We used it for our youngest.


----------

